# Whizzer motor question



## patrick (Jul 7, 2011)

Will a Whizzer motor fit my Schwinn Liberty frame or will I need to find a bigger one?
Its a 26" frame but it seems kind of small.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 7, 2011)

you should get it to fit, the flanges on the head will be close to the bottom bar though but Im sure you can play with the position to get it to fit.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 8, 2011)

I have one stuffed in my early '60's  24" western flyer, and only the front mount was hand made.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2011)

post up a picture bricycle


----------



## patrick (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you think a new Whizzer kit (the kind on Ebay) would work? Or do I have to find an old motor?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2011)

bricycle said:


> I have one stuffed in my early '60's  24" western flyer, and only the front mount was hand made.




Here's the 24" Western Flyer (Whizztern Fliver).... has period dual exhaust manifold.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 14, 2011)

no the new ones aren't worth it I wouldn't even bother looking at them keep your eyes out for an original you'll be much happier, i already went that route


----------



## tprjj49707 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Which Route?*

Monark-

I understand your preference-but which route did you take?

I am pondering this same question for a whizzer-based project...I have a J motor, 
but want to build a second project.

If you did take the 'new' whizzer motor route, please share the horror stories...sorry for the highjack.


----------

